# tarantula bite



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

what tarantula has the strongest bite


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Define strongest? Strongest venom, strongest physical power or other?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Pokie bites are supposed to be the most potent.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

Heteroscodra maculata are known for their very potent venom and Theraphosa blondi or Lasiodora parahybana for the worst mechanical bite.

Alex


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

Lucifus said:


> Define strongest? Strongest venom, strongest physical power or other?


i meant strongest venom


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'v posted this a few times but 1 more time wont hurt...

YouTube - P. Regalis Bite_02


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

any of the ornimentals will put you on your back
paul

*2. Strong venom*
Many people can make the argument that a Tarantula's venom can neither kill a person nor cause allergic reaction. I don't care if the argument is medically accurate. It creates a false sense of security for beginners that there is no need to worry about a T's venom. The fact is some Tarantulas can mess you up pretty badly with even long-term effects. That doesn't mean you are totally afraid of the venom either. Just respect a Tarantula. And for your first (few) Tarantulas, you should be rather more cautious. Be safe, don't be sorry!

Generally speaking, all Old World Tarantulas (those *not* coming from the American continent*s*) have strong venom. The title of Most Venomous Tarantula currently have the following contenders:


All _Poecilotheria_ species e.g. _Poecilotheria regalis_ (Indian Ornamental Tarantula)
All _Stromatopelma_ species e.g. _Stromatopelma calceatum_ (Feather Leg Baboon Tarantula) - one source believes a bite in the neck area is extremely dangerous, possible fatal if one has pre-existing conditions.
All _Haplopelma species_ e.g. _Haplopelma hainanum _(Chinese Black Earth Tiger) - I saw *rumor* that it caused one death in an infant but the report was *not substantiated*.
All _Heteroscodra_ species e.g. _Heteroscodra maculata_ (Togo Starburst Baboon Tarantula)
_Pterinochilus murinus_ (Orange Bitey Thing - Orange Baboon Tarantula)
So please check to make sure your Tarantula does not have strong venom and try to avoid the above list as your first few Tarantulas. The safest bet in my experience is to go with New World Tarantulas (found in the American continents - including North, Central and South America).


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe the strongest bite is that of the African baboons, specifically H. maculata, and Stromatapelma genus. In general all Old World species have a stronger venom than New World.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hysterocrates species have potent venom too


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

i would say any of the ornamental's


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

you will find that _Stromatopelma calceatum is top dog of the baboons._
_paul_


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have heard the Hysterocrates have strong venom so i am EXTRA careful with my gigas lol


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I have heard the Hysterocrates have strong venom so i am EXTRA careful with my gigas lol


 starburst is not top dog........nasty but not top dog...that title belongs to the featherleg
paul


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> starburst is not top dog........nasty but not top dog...that title belongs to the featherleg
> paul


Gigas is strong enough for me thanks:lol2::lol2:

I am UBER careful. Cannot wait to make adult tank up with a swimming pool etc:no1:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey, lets not leave out the Aussie whistlers. Selenotypus sp. are supposed to pack one hell of a punch.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

sage999 said:


> Hey, lets not leave out the Aussie whistlers. Selenotypus sp. are supposed to pack one hell of a punch.


yea, I need to read more about these because they are related to Selenocosmia, baboons spiders from Africa. However the report I read recently suggests that whilst the venom is deadly to dogs its not harmful to humans.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought it was king baboon's that had strongest


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Definitely not a King Baboon , they pack a punch, aye, but nothing on the likes of a pokie, which in turn sits out to other species.

I'd go with either an H.maculata (potent venom, nasty mechanical injuries and it WILL bite numerous times) or Australian Whistling Spiders. Even Steve Irwin had a healthy respect for those gals.


----------

